# 10 of the Worst Breakfast Foods to Start your Day



## Michael.

.

Latest arrival.

10 of the Worst Breakfast Foods to Start your Day

http://tinyurl.com/ng42x65


----------



## SifuPhil

They might be the worst, but boy oh boy do they _taste_ good! :tickled_pink:

And now I'm feeling all sorts of guilty because I buy a few of those pre-made egg, sausage and cheese breakfast sandwich thingies every week. I _know_ they're bad for me, but I'm too lazy to fry an egg, cook sausage and look around for non-existent whole wheat bread.  

What is life, after all, if you can't indulge at least a few of your weaknesses? 

Of course, the TRUE Breakfast Of Champions for famous writers has always been a fifth of Jack Daniels and a pack of Luckies, and I want to be a famous writer, so ...


----------



## Warrigal

I'm not attracted to any of those except the scones with jam and cream but they're for afternoon tea, not breakfast.
For breakfast you have croissants with butter and jam (but only for special occasions).

I like toasted English muffins spread with low fat cottage cheese and slices of tomato or with slices of strawberries.
I hate cereal. It smells like what we used to feed the chooks*** for breakfast.

*** Oz for the hens we used to have when I was a child. Breakfast for them was a mixture of bran and pollard mixed with some water, and the evening repast was wheat. Snacks were weeds which we threw to them at any time. Fast food was what they snatched from the garden when Mum let them out for a run and a scratch in the dirt.


----------



## dbeyat45

Phil, change your avatar.  My arms are getting numb.


----------



## SifuPhil

dbeyat45 said:


> Phil, change your avatar.  My arms are getting numb.



There. Is that better?


----------



## rkunsaw

I had two slices of bacon and an egg this morning along with the usual several cups of coffee.

Those scones look a lot like biscuitslayful:  I like them with butter and jelly or apple butter. I also like them covered with lots of gravy.


----------



## dbeyat45

No.  Another part is now getting numb .... been numb for a while actually, now that I think about it.
  :notfair:


----------



## JustBonee

When I get tired of greek yogurt and berries for breakfast, I like pancakes and sausage.  

Where's pop tarts  on that list?   My grandkids love those.


----------



## Jackie22

My standbys for breakfast...english muffin, toast, oatmeal or cereal with 1/2 banana and skim milk.


----------



## Warrigal

rkunsaw said:


> Those scones look a lot like biscuitslayful:  I like them with butter and jelly or apple butter. I also like them covered with lots of gravy.


Peasant! I'm not giving you any of my delicious, light, fluffy scones to put gravy on.
:aargh:


----------



## Jillaroo

_ I had something i haven't had for years yesterday, Bubble & Squeak and enjoyed it, i cooked too many vegs the night before so put some in the frypan with a small amount of shredded cheese and fried till browned and had it with some 9 grain toast.
                 If i have muffins i put butter on them as well as some McEwans fig jam that i laced with lots of naked ginger, soooo good_


----------



## Pappy

I love sausage gravy on biscuits but reserve this breakfast for eating out. Usually at home I have a bowl of cereal or bagel.


----------



## That Guy




----------



## Denise1952

SifuPhil said:


> They might be the worst, but boy oh boy do they _taste_ good! :tickled_pink:
> 
> And now I'm feeling all sorts of guilty because I buy a few of those pre-made egg, sausage and cheese breakfast sandwich thingies every week. I _know_ they're bad for me, but I'm too lazy to fry an egg, cook sausage and look around for non-existent whole wheat bread.
> 
> What is life, after all, if you can't indulge at least a few of your weaknesses?
> 
> Of course, the TRUE Breakfast Of Champions for famous writers has always been a fifth of Jack Daniels and a pack of Luckies, and I want to be a famous writer, so ...



What a handful you must have been growing up, LOL!!


----------



## That Guy




----------



## Denise1952

oh caca!! Give me a dark beer! Hooya!!


----------



## That Guy

nwlady said:


> oh caca!! Give me a dark beer! Hooya!!



For breakfast???


----------



## Denise1952

well looks like your havin blue ribbon??  It's happy hour somewhere surely?


----------



## That Guy

nwlady said:


> well looks like your havin blue ribbon??  It's happy hour somewhere surely?



No crappy Pabst for this guy.  Just posting as to Worst Breakfast Food to Start Your Day...


----------



## Denise1952

Lol!


----------



## Justme

For breakfast I always have an apple, a few almonds and soft dates, with a cup of instant coffee.


----------



## Denise1952

Justme said:


> For breakfast I always have an apple, a few almonds and soft dates, with a cup of instant coffee.



That sounds good except for instant coffee, only because I'm spoiled on my little 2 cup maker.  I've used instant before though and got used to it But that is what I call a healthy breakfast.  I'm trying out new things, foods I don't typically eat like I am not good about getting in my fruits, so now I buy a piece of fruit for each day of the week.  That way I get at least one, piece a day.  I think more is considered better, I think it said 3 helpings, but who's perfect, lol


----------



## Pappy

Anyone remember this horrible coffee substitute? I can remember my grandparents drinking it. Ugh


----------



## Denise1952

I remember the name Pappy but I never had it before.  I remember Ovaltine though and that was gaggers if you ask me, I still want to scrape my tongue just remembering it!


----------



## That Guy

nwlady said:


> I remember Ovaltine though and that was gaggers if you ask me, I still want to scrape my tongue just remembering it!



*Ovaltine* was made by Sandoz Pharmaceutical, who also made *LSD*- 25


----------



## Denise1952

well that explains a lot doesn't it:lofl: (this one was to thatguy, yeah, that one)


----------



## That Guy




----------



## Denise1952

Yeah, those were the days


----------



## Gael

Ok, now this is a bad breakfast:

http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/wordofmouth/2013/mar/22/british-fry-up-disgrace-breakfast

They have it here all the time. In the north they call it a fry up and it's served in restaurants and homes.


----------



## Falcon

Say what you will, but I really like Ovaltine in a cold glass of milk. I could cut my one cup of coffee in the morning with

NO problem.  I don't take pills of any kind because I don't NEED them!  I've never had a migraine headache in my life.

And, if I did, I'd see what's causing the migraine in lieu of medicating it every day.  And I don't have a weight problem

to worry and complain about either.  "Scuse me, I'm gonna have a glass of cold Ovaltine  and a Pall Mall blue.


----------



## nan

Oats, almond milk, a banana sliced on top and a desert spoon of phsylium and a desert spoon of cinnamon for keeping diabetes under control.thats what I like for breakfast.


----------

